# Watching HD movies from computer



## Nazzyofthenight (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought a 42" HDTV 720p and I want to watch Bluray movies and the like from my computer. I have my TV directly connected to my computer and using it as a monitor, when I run HD movies it tends to lag when when theres a lot of detail.

Is this an issue with my video card or hard drive or what. I have 2 geforce 7300GT 512mb video cards with SLI enabled, and my hard drive recently crash so it running on an old 13GB hard drive, with the movies coming from an external hard drive. So is this an issue of my hardware, or is it that I should be using a different cable, either Svideo or HDMI cable?

Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you can run an HDMI cable that'd be the best bet. Also, it's likely that the CPU is doing all of the video processing which isn't very efficient. I don't believe that the 7300's have any support for HD video acceleration which may also be part of the problem. Third, if the HDD you're getting the video from is on a slow connection (USB 1.1, etc.) then the data throughput simply isn't enough to keep up with the video's bitrate.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

...last but not least, the Videocards may not be HDCP-compliant.

HDCP= High Definition Content Protection.

Or the Monitor isn't.

Watching Blu-Ray in HD also requires a hefty CPU (dual CPU's recommended) and tons of Memory (2 GB will just about do it).

HD will be displayed over DVI or HDMI (again, if compliant).
SVHS will only give you 480i.


----------

